
Ask HN: How do I hire freelancers in China? - JVIDEL
I want to hire someone for localization and a CM for the Chinese market.
======
yixiang
I used to do English to Chinese translation jobs on Upwork, the pay was
reasonable (translators are very under-paid in China) so there were some good
translators. Nowadays Upwork are much more hostile to freelancers (or just
Chinese freelancers?) and Chinese translators are leaving the platform.

You should be able to easily find a freelancer by asking any Chinese people.
Just look for someone who speaks very good English. Incompetent translators
usually don't understand what they're translating.

Also, I suggest you to spend time communicating with your translator, instead
of simply providing an excel. Translators need to know the context of the
material they're translating. If they're translating a game, show them the
game, if they're translating the app, show them the app and explain to them
what it does. Or they will make hilarious mistakes. For example, "The Elder
Scroll" was once translated to Chinese as "Old Man Scrollbar", "Lord of the
Ring" as "Lord of Horse Racing Track".

~~~
JVIDEL
I was actually planning to work together with the translator since I'm also
interested in any input he might have on making the app more friendly to
Chinese users. Its not a game but its game-related and oriented to gamers so
if the translator could help with things like Chinese gamer slang and culture
that would be awesome, but I have to idea where to ask for a Chinese guy who
wants to be a translator and its also a gamer heh.

Also would be good if he could (or has a friend who can) be my community
manager for China since I don't want Chinese users to feel left out just
because I can't speak their language.

~~~
yixiang
I'm a Chinese, and I'm a gamer, I can help. I'm mainly a developer so I can
take this gig if it doesn't take too much time. Or I can ask around for you.

You can send me an email (see my profile) about the details.

------
vfulco2
What are you trying to get done?

As for your question, there are some upwork type websites but I am not sure of
the quality. You have to vet your counterparties very carefully here as
schemes and frauds are enormous. As a legit company it took us quite a while
to convey legitimacy and foster trust.

I run a professional services firm in Shanghai catering to job seekers. Reach
out to me by my profile email. TIA.

